# ka24e no spark.



## Datsun510olly (Aug 26, 2014)

i have a Datsun 510. i have a ka24e from 1990 240sx. the motor was working wit no problems started wit no problems and then started Knocking on me.
so i decided to get another motor same year n everything. so i found a motor n the only things i changed was things i had new on my motor. as in Dizzy, Alt, starter. i keep same coil. i unplugged wires and then plugged back in and now no Spark.it turns over but no spark. i don't know what the problem is. I've changed Dizzy n coil n still no Spark. I'm only getting 10.5 v to coil. i don't know if thats the problem or not but I'm lost please help!!!!!!!!


----------

